# honda 680 wheel fit a brute force 750?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

that is my?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes.....both are a 4/110. I don't see why not. Ask some others to make sure.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes they fit the brutes, same pattern


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

It wont fit the 08 and newer without grinding the tabs off


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> It wont fit the 08 and newer without grinding the tabs off



yep...forgot about that...you the man. :rockn:


----------

